# Victoria College Swimming Pool



## jemiljan

Hey all,

I've heard tell that you can now pay to use the pool at the Victoria College in Maadi. Would anyone here know more? Something about how you can do it when the swim team isn't practicing?


----------



## Sonrisa

No idea, but my kids did swimming lessons there for a while and its pretty crowded!


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> No idea, but my kids did swimming lessons there for a while and its pretty crowded!


Yeah, I found the info. It's the same people who run the swimming school, but apparently you can swim there outside of the class and swim meet times. 

https://www.facebook.com/oceanswimschools

I've yet to try it out, but I'll report back.


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> No idea, but my kids did swimming lessons there for a while and its pretty crowded!


OK, I have the skinny on the Ocean Swim School. Yes, you can pay 400 LE a month to go to the pool 3 days a week, 12 times a month, for one hour, at the exact same time as the kids are getting coached. Like you said, it's pretty crowded and noisy, and I didn't really see a way that I could do laps. The times you can go are: Sun Tu Th 4- 8 PM, and fri sat 3-6 PM.

So it's not for me, but I just found out that Gold's gym is running a special for their morning memberships, just under 3,000 LE, though I'm not sure if it's for the whole year or not. Still that's more my speed. 

I haven't been able to check out that "Olympic club" out past the Grand Mall either... would you know anything more about that?


----------



## Sonrisa

jemiljan said:


> OK, I have the skinny on the Ocean Swim School. Yes, you can pay 400 LE a month to go to the pool 3 days a week, 12 times a month, for one hour, at the exact same time as the kids are getting coached. Like you said, it's pretty crowded and noisy, and I didn't really see a way that I could do laps. The times you can go are: Sun Tu Th 4- 8 PM, and fri sat 3-6 PM.
> 
> So it's not for me, but I just found out that Gold's gym is running a special for their morning memberships, just under 3,000 LE, though I'm not sure if it's for the whole year or not. Still that's more my speed.
> 
> I haven't been able to check out that "Olympic club" out past the Grand Mall either... would you know anything more about that?


you must check it out...not the cleanest of places but their olympic swimming pool is large enough and its not so expensive.

however in the mornings will be crowded with the kids from the french school, i some times go with the school to help them. Best go early afternoon, its empty then.


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> you must check it out...not the cleanest of places but their olympic swimming pool is large enough and its not so expensive.
> 
> however in the mornings will be crowded with the kids from the french school, i some times go with the school to help them. Best go early afternoon, its empty then.


Thanks! Can you describe how to get there exactly? Early afternoon is tough though. Might they open in the early AM? Say 7am, so I could go before work?


----------



## meb01999

do any of these offer any women's only times? if not, can anyone recommend a DECENT place where i could swim free of sleaze?


----------



## Sonrisa

jemiljan said:


> Thanks! Can you describe how to get there exactly? Early afternoon is tough though. Might they open in the early AM? Say 7am, so I could go before work?


No... i can barely describe to my guests how to get to my bathroom exactly, let alone anywhere outside my home..

its.. You know... Somewhere behind Grand Mall?, I kind of recall passing a roundabout which was very messy with donkey carts and mini buses.

Their website gives the exact adress THE OLYMPIC CENTER FOR TRAINING NATIONAL TEAMS


----------



## jemiljan

Sonrisa said:


> No... i can barely describe to my guests how to get to my bathroom exactly, let alone anywhere outside my home..
> 
> its.. You know... Somewhere behind Grand Mall?, I kind of recall passing a roundabout which was very messy with donkey carts and mini buses.
> 
> Their website gives the exact adress THE OLYMPIC CENTER FOR TRAINING NATIONAL TEAMS


Ah- thanks! I wasn't even sure what the name of the place was!


----------

